# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Tulsa & Suburbs >  $38 million development being proposed across from BOK Center

## BigTulsa

I believe this is a long time coming.

Tulsa World: $38 million development being proposed across from BOK Center

----------


## metro

Also saw the article yesterday where there is nothing to do near the BOK, the only restaurant nearby closed. This would be a good boost to the BOK district if it comes to fruition.

----------


## metro

Here is the pic of the proposed development:


An architect's rendering of an aerial view of proposed One Place development showing proximity to BOK Center.

----------


## Karried

Nice!

----------


## Midtowner

If Tulsa is anything like OKC, the final development will end up being much smaller and barely having any resemblance to the original proposal.

----------


## fromdust

> If Tulsa is anything like OKC, the final development will end up being much smaller and barely having any resemblance to the original proposal.


lets hope theyre not like okc.

----------


## john60

The design seems to be very good--designed as a "shortcut" for pedestrians to get to BOK Center.  Being able to funnel pedestrians through a pedestrian-friendly zone that includes mixed use stuff is something that we don't really have.  No one really parks their car and passes retail/restaurants all the way up to Ford Center.  Its a lot of walking next to busy streets/backs of buildings.

Doesn't KC kind of have a similar concept with the Power and Light district?  I've never really seen it, but from what I've heard its kind of similar; it was built alongside the Sprint Center at the same time.  I wonder how well that recently developed "built from scratch" concept is working right next to their arena. 

I've also never been to BOK, but is this development in an area of downtown that will make it possible for it to be active on non-event nights?  I guess it doesn't really have much competition...

----------


## BigTulsa

> The design seems to be very good--designed as a "shortcut" for pedestrians to get to BOK Center.  Being able to funnel pedestrians through a pedestrian-friendly zone that includes mixed use stuff is something that we don't really have.  No one really parks their car and passes retail/restaurants all the way up to Ford Center.  Its a lot of walking next to busy streets/backs of buildings.
> 
> Doesn't KC kind of have a similar concept with the Power and Light district?  I've never really seen it, but from what I've heard its kind of similar; it was built alongside the Sprint Center at the same time.  I wonder how well that recently developed "built from scratch" concept is working right next to their arena. 
> 
> I've also never been to BOK, but is this development in an area of downtown that will make it possible for it to be active on non-event nights?  I guess it doesn't really have much competition...


Actually, the Blue Dome District does give it some competition, but why would it have to compete?  It's an enhancement.  Anything that gets people downtown throughout the week is a good thing, no matter what city you live in.

----------


## warreng88

Developer targets Tulsa arena traffic
by Kirby Lee Davis
The Journal Record May 8, 2009
TULSA  Bob Eggleston faces a race against time.

The Tulsa Development Authority agreed Thursday to a 21-day negotiation period with Eggleston for his investor group to buy about 1.5 acres at Third Street and Denver Avenue, a prime spot facing the BOK Center arena entrance.

With that and other lands on the block at his disposal, Eggleston hopes to raise One Place, a projected $38 million to $44 million complex mixing retail, office, lofts and a hotel.

That multilevel project would mine commercial opportunities relatively untapped since the 18,000-seat arena opened in September.

But even if the partnership One Development LLC reaches an agreement with the TDA, that still puts the project three or more years away from opening  a long lag time when trying to change instilled consumer habits against shopping and dining downtown.

Some restaurant operators have grumbled about concert-goers spending little money during their downtown visits. One restaurant that opened last year, anticipating strong BOK Center business, has already closed.

Sometimes they come here, sometimes it is not so good, said Mariana Rojas, who with her husband, Guillermo, moved their Latin grill Casa Laredo to the Adams Hotel Building in September, just a block away from the Vision 2025 arena.

With a national recession slowly creeping into the Tulsa economy, some analysts fear the arenas novelty and curiosity factors could fade within consumers over those three construction years, returning a sense of routine and indifference.

Traditional retail doesnt work there, analyst Bob Parker said of modern downtown environments. Theres too many alternatives closer to where they live. And you cant just live off of the one or two events, that big concert every month.

Eggleston understands the challenge. As the former construction director on the BOK Center, he often wondered why no developer moved on his targeted lot.

You have to create a critical mass to keep people downtown, Eggleston said. One restaurant does not do that.

By mixing residential with restaurants, retail, office and hospitality, Eggleston said One Place will create a self-sustaining synergy that may capitalize on potential arena business.

The project would benefit from several other downtown residential efforts coming online during his construction period, along with the renovated Tulsa Convention Center and the Oneok Field ballpark to debut next year.

Parker said those steps could sustain and build downtown momentum for a project like One Place.

I dont think its much of a risk at all, said Ben Edwards, a consultant to Eggleston who also worked with him on the arena. The Blue Dome District shows the market and the need. People are just a little bit hesitant to step out in a downtown that has been vacant for so long.

After considering this development for months, Eggleston gathered support in January from a variety of financial and business leaders, including multifamily developer Leinbach Properties, Hilton Hotels, hotel financier American Liberty Hospitality, Miles Associates, Cooper Construction Estimating and D.P. Consultants. A PowerPoint presentation by Eggleston cited financial backing from a local development consortium and other team members.

This is a local deal, he said, explaining how he obtained financial commitments so rapidly. This is not outside investors.

Cheyenne Development, which Eggleston has a stake in, bought one of the two buildings on the targeted block, the two-story Tulsa Vision Builders site. 

Eggleston said Concorde Development of Oklahoma, which owns the former Towerview apartment property, has pledged to participate in One Place or sell that building.

Both existing structures would be torn down for One Place.

Eggleston made his first presentation to the Tulsa Development Authority two weeks ago, offering several letters of support to verify his financial backing.

One Development proposed a $1.5 million purchase price for the TDA property, with the authority making the site shovel-ready before transferal.

Eggleston projects it will take One Development a year or more before workers may break ground. He projected construction would take two more years after that.

The design remains fluid, with Eggleston offering only general outlines of what One Place could offer. His PowerPoint touted a development with a 120-room hotel, 40-plus lofts, 15,000 square feet of office and retail space. 

But as he discussed One Place, he mentioned how certain elements could change dramatically depending on market demand. With all the restaurant interest already drawn, he speculated Thursday that retail space could grow to 20,000 square feet or more.

You cant have a project until you own the land, he said with a smile.

Thats where time factors in to Egglestons plan. Although construction inflation stabilized this year, Eggleston expects it to return with a fury, perhaps raising his budget $1 million annually.

All of these things take a lot of time, said Parker, vice president of retail for GBR Properties of Tulsa. That two- to three-year time frame, while it takes long, is pretty realistic.

While he understood the challenges seeking to arena customers, Parker suggested the consumer spending slowdown probably played a role in restaurant traffic concerns. With the ballpark coming online, he said downtown restaurants and retailers could garner more excitement.

Parker said the mix of residential, service retail and hospitality could make One Place a starting point for redeveloping the BOK Center district.

If they can tie all that in, something like this could lead to something real finally getting done, he said.

Just the fact that someone can announce this, this year, in this economy, is pretty optimistic, said Parker. Theres not a lot of communities that could even try to pull off something like this right now.

Stepping aside on this one

With her son-in-law involved in Cheyenne Development, Tulsa Mayor Kathy Taylor has formally notified the city of Tulsa city clerk of a potential conflict of interest with anything involving Cheyenne and the One Development proposal across the street from the BOK Center. Taylor said she would refer any issues involving the project to Amy Polonchek, her chief of staff.

The Journal Record - Article

----------


## bombermwc

Isn't this like the 3rd or 4th project someone has tried to put together for this lot?

----------


## BG918

Not only is one of at least 3 different proposals, it's basically the same one presented the first time.  It will be interesting to see if it works out this time.  Reminds me of the corner canal lot in Bricktown; amazing location, promising proposals, but still just a grass lot (in Tulsa's case a full block of surface parking).

----------


## TulsaRobert

I'll see if I can find the article again, but I very recently read that this project was still in progress and working with TDA.

----------


## TulsaRobert

Tulsa World

"A proposal to create a $38 million mixed-use concept called One Place would place a new hotel across the street from the BOK Center, residential units, retail space and entertainment venues. 

One Place was announced in May by One Development, though the entity is still trying to acquire land for the project from Tulsa Development Authority. 
"

----------


## metro

I hope it works out for Tulsa. Also, cool to see the Mayo and Atlas Life being turned into hotels.

----------


## TulsaRobert

Just wanted to give an update about this:

Tulsa downtown One Place project progressing

TDA _finally_ approved the project (they're notorious for dragging their feet at times!).

----------


## Urban Enthusiast

Yay, I hope this project comes to fruition!  It certainly is a much better use of that block than what is there now.

----------


## metro

Cool, would be nice to have some life breathed into downtown Tulsa.

----------


## TulsaRobert

Well, for a long time, there was a "wait-and-see" attitude from investors and developers in downtown Tulsa that nearly killed it while people waited for someone to make a move. Hopefully, now that this project (along with the ballpark, the residential conversions, the activity in Blue Dome and Brady) are starting, it will provide enough assurance to existing investors in the area to begin moving towards actually doing something with their properties.

----------


## circuitboard

Only 38 Million? I am little skeptical of the quality of this project, usually projects of this side including a hotel, usually get near 60-80 million.

----------


## circuitboard

> Only 38 Million? I am little skeptical of the quality of this project, usually projects of this side including a hotel, usually get near 60-80 million.


Wow, typo side=size

----------


## Oil Capital

> Only 38 Million? I am little skeptical of the quality of this project, usually projects of this side including a hotel, usually get near 60-80 million.


Yeah, I've been wondering a little about that price tag too.

----------


## Swake2

The amount of the project is between $38 and $44 million, and the reason the cost isn't more is because this isn't a major convention center hotel, it's only going to be about a 200 room Hilton hotel.

I think the city is still wanting a larger hotel to be on the old city hall site connected to the convention center

----------


## Oil Capital

> The amount of the project is between $38 and $44 million, and the reason the cost isn't more is because this isn't a major convention center hotel, it's only going to be about a 200 room Hilton hotel.
> 
> I think the city is still wanting a larger hotel to be on the old city hall site connected to the convention center


Actually, 150 rooms.  And it's a "Hilton urban hotel" whatever the hell that means.  ;-)

----------


## ZYX2

Bidding is underway for this project currently. No groundbreaking date has been released, but I assume no more than 3 months. http://www.tulsaworld.com/articleima...ePlace0915.jpg

----------


## Dustin

Very cool project!  Good for Tulsa!

----------


## dmoor82

Is there an OKC section in TulsaNow?I would love to post threads about development here in OKC in another city's forum!

----------


## USG'60

It looks like a converted Fred Jones bldg.

----------


## ZYX2

> Is there an OKC section in TulsaNow?I would love to post threads about development here in OKC in another city's forum!


No, but there should be. You could probably post it in Other Discussion if you really wanted though.

----------


## dmoor82

^^I was just being an A$$,this is a great project for Tulsa and it would probably spur on more development in that area once completed!

----------


## Spartan

> Actually, 150 rooms.  And it's a "Hilton urban hotel" whatever the hell that means.  ;-)


I believe it will be a Hilton Garden Inn.

----------


## ZYX2

> I believe it will be a Hilton Garden Inn.


When did you hear that?

----------


## Spartan

It's going to be a "120-room hotel." And Eggleston has said the Hilton brand. 1+1=2

----------


## BG918

The Cimarex office tower will start site work next month.  Flintco is the contractor (the same company that is building the Devon Tower, with Holder).

----------


## ZYX2

> The Cimarex office tower will start site work next month.  Flintco is the contractor (the same company that is building the Devon Tower, with Holder).


Interesting, I have not been able to find anything recent reguarding this project except for that bidding was underway. Thank you for posting that information.

----------


## Chautauqua

320,000 sq ft of office...maybe a hotel, no residences, some commercial.

----------


## ZYX2

Seriously...????? Or are you just "predicting?" Eggleston seems like a good developer. Village on Main is coming along quickly now.

And to clarify, site work will not begin next month, but more likely early summer.

----------


## BG918

The office tower is the first phase, followed by the hotel, and finally the mixed-use residential along Denver.  There are property ownership issues complicating things from what I hear.  That block is owned by several entities and not all are willing to sell..

----------


## ZYX2

This development will be breaking ground next month. Northwestern Mutual Insurance has just announced that they will be a tenant in this project, adding another 40,000 square feet. The budget has also been bumped up to 100 million.

http://www.kjrh.com/dpp/news/company...sa-development

----------


## ljbab728

> This development will be breaking ground next month. Northwestern Mutual Insurance has just announced that they will be a tenant in this project, adding another 40,000 square feet. The budget has also been bumped up to 100 million.
> 
> http://www.kjrh.com/dpp/news/company...sa-development


40,000 square feet adds 60 million?  Wow, that must really be some fancy 40,000 feet.

----------


## ZYX2

The previous budget was 80 million. It was bumped up from 40 mil a long time ago.

----------


## ljbab728

> The previous budget was 80 million. It was bumped up from 40 mil a long time ago.


That's still a major increase when adding 40,000 square feet to a 320,000 square feet project.

----------


## 918Town

> That's still a major increase when adding 40,000 square feet to a 320,000 square feet project.


Not really MAJOR.  It went from *$250 a sq ft* @ $80M/320K sq feet to *$277 a sq ft* @ $100M and 360K sq feet. Minor increase may be due to custom build out of class A office space, or who knows.  But it doesn't seem major in any sense, the increase that is.

I hope the actual elevation looks bettter than the drawings.  However, T-Town has been getting some pretty damn good quality developments lately.  I'm sure they won't drop the ball right across from the BOK.  Go big or go home.  Isn't that what they say?

----------


## ZYX2

Yeah, all their renderings have been very primitive. But they have a great architectural group that I'm sure will produce something great.

----------


## Architect2010

This is such a good development for Downtown Tulsa. Werk.

----------


## BG918

> Yeah, all their renderings have been very primitive. But they have a great architectural group that I'm sure will produce something great.


The architecture firm is Miles + Associates which is based in OKC.  They also have offices in Tulsa, Dallas and Houston.

----------


## Chautauqua

Seems the main building is getting larger.  It has grown from 15 to 20 floors, according to some of the things I am hearing around town.  Some of that may be parking deck.

----------


## Spartan

Well, they did give a range of floors initially--I suspect they had a leasing agreement with Cimarex and then had success getting some other tenants as well.

----------


## Swake2

> Well, they did give a range of floors initially--I suspect they had a leasing agreement with Cimarex and then had success getting some other tenants as well.


Cimarex is now taking the entire building. There's a second office building that's going to house other office tenants in this project.

----------


## BG918

Cimarex is growing fast both in Denver and Tulsa.  They will occupy the entire tower at 2nd & Cheyenne and Northwestern Mutual will occupy the smaller building at 2nd & Denver.  The corner of 3rd & Cheyenne will be a hotel, likely 8-10 stories tall, and the corner of 3rd & Denver (directly across from the BOK Center entrance) will be mixed-use residential with retail/restaurant space along Denver and 3rd.  That is the current plan.  The two office buildings will start construction this summer.  Flintco is the contractor.

----------


## Spartan

Any ideas when latest renderings will come out?



This one shows 13 floors.

----------


## BG918

> Any ideas when latest renderings will come out?
> 
> 
> 
> This one shows 13 floors.


That's the latest conceptual rendering for the Northwestern Mutual building, which will be built separately from the Cimarex tower to the east (same developer/contractor though).  They are adding 6-7 stories of parking to the Cimarex tower so imagine that at 20 stories.  Better renderings should be released soon; they are still working on the design.  It's a design/build project with Flintco and Miles+Assoc. architects.

----------


## Spartan

I have to say the design of the "tower" looks bad... like they're going for the hospital look.

----------


## BG918

> I have to say the design of the "tower" looks bad... like they're going for the hospital look.


It is Miles+Assoc.  They have done some decent work (OU Children's Hospital is one of the better ones) but most of their designs are pretty lame.  They are definitely no Pickard Chilton.

----------


## Spartan

Well, some of their architects actually post on this board, but yeah they are a good hospital-design firm.

I like the NW Mutual building alright. I would have designed it much "lighter" but I think anyone would consider it a respectable, "safe" design. But I hate what looks like the one-story add-on (I imagine it's a walkway to the tower) along the street. Just reminds me of some really awkward Soviet govt buildings I've seen.

----------


## ZYX2

This project is breaking ground tomorrow! I haven't seen updated renderings but I assume they will be released soon.

----------


## ZYX2

This project broke ground today, and is now officially under construction! I'll post renderings when I see them.

----------


## G.Walker

Good deal, nice to see Tulsa's downtown getting some prime development, an 18 story tower across from BOK Center is nice.

----------


## Dustin

Yay for Tulsa!!

----------


## G.Walker

Are you guys up in Tulsa going setup a One Place Tower Cam?  :Kicking:

----------


## ZYX2

Hopefully. It would be interesting to watch this rise from the ground. Although, the camera angle probably won't have to be adjusted as many times as the Devon Tower cam.  :Smile: 

They still haven't released renderings, but that may take several weeks considering that there is still no definite height and/or number of stories. The first few seven floors or so ate parking garage so we may see that being built before we see renderings. At least, that's what BG918 says.

----------


## G.Walker

Its a great project, and Tulsa will have the bragging rights to say they developed the first large scale mixed-used development in a downtown core, compared to OKC.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Its a great project, and Tulsa will have the bragging rights to say they developed the first large scale mixed-used development in a downtown core, compared to OKC.


BIG DEAL, it's way past time everyone gets over the Tulsa vs OKC BS anyway.

----------


## OKCPetro83

I totally agree Rcjunkie. It isn't productive. They should be talking about how to work together not bash one another.

----------


## dankrutka

I agree. The Tulsa-OKC rivalry is silly. Having said that, if the competitiveness and/or jealousy can lead to better projects then I'm all for the pettiness continuing.

----------


## ZYX2

> BIG DEAL, it's way past time everyone gets over the Tulsa vs OKC BS anyway.


I don't think he was trying to start a rivalry thread, he was just saying that Tulsa would have the first major mixed use development in downtown. Hopefully OKC will have one soon. I'm glad that Tulsa has this, and it is kinda fun that we have it before OKC. Again, not trying to start a fight, more like healthy competition, no reason for anyone to be bitter. There is plenty that both cities have going for them.

----------


## G.Walker

> I don't think he was trying to start a rivalry thread, he was just saying that Tulsa would have the first major mixed use development in downtown. Hopefully OKC will have one soon. I'm glad that Tulsa has this, and it is kinda fun that we have it before OKC. Again, not trying to start a fight, more like healthy competition, no reason for anyone to be bitter. There is plenty that both cities have going for them.


Thanks, some people are just so defensive, lol. I'm just simply congratulating Oklahoma's second largest city, good job Tulsa.

----------


## Swake2

Here's another rendering of the Place One development, shows the scale of the whole development:

----------


## dmoor82

^^Thats as good as it gets right there,all buildings will be built right to street level,and all on one block!Any word on the parking sitiuation for this complex?

----------


## Swake2

Underground.

And there's an existing parking garage across the street

----------


## dmoor82

As this will be Oklahoma's first true mixed use development is there anything that you guy's could compare this too,so I could get a feel on what this might look like when completed!Also,someone might want to go over to SSC or SSP and start a new proposed thread for either the tallest tower in this development or the entire development in the Tulsa compilation thread!

----------


## Swake2

It's not the only one. The Village on Main in Jenks is ahead of this one. Some of the outer buildings are completed, site work is about done and the core of the buildings is supposed to start in the next two weeks or so. Condos, restaurants, a hotel, an organic grocery store, retail, offices and a medical clinic all with structured parking in the middle in downtown Jenks. The medical clinic and one restaurant are open now. 

It's the same developer doing both projects.



Article from yesterday on the project
http://jenksjournal.com/news/council...cc4c03286.html

----------


## dmoor82

> It's not the only one. The Village on Main in Jenks is ahead of this one. Some of the outer buildings are completed, site work is about done and the core of the buildings is supposed to start in the next two weeks or so. Condos, restaurants, a hotel, an organic grocery store, retail, offices and a medical clinic all with structured parking in the middle in downtown Jenks. The medical clinic and one restaurant are open now. 
> 
> It's the same developer doing both projects.
> 
> 
> 
> Article from yesterday on the project
> http://jenksjournal.com/news/council...cc4c03286.html


I think I like the OnePlace proposal better than this one even if this one is allready off the ground!I just like that OnePlace will be in dt Tulsa across the street from the BOK center and it will be vertical,and more urban imo.

----------


## TulsaRobert

> I think I like the OnePlace proposal better than this one even if this one is allready off the ground!I just like that OnePlace will be in dt Tulsa across the street from the BOK center and it will be vertical,and more urban imo.


I obviously prefer the one in downtown Tulsa. But given that this is in a suburb, I'm pretty impressed by the density.

----------


## dmoor82

> I obviously prefer the one in downtown Tulsa. But given that this is in a suburb, I'm pretty impressed by the density.


^^Agreed,given that is IS a suburb and still Oklahoma's only true mixed use development say's alot!Any new info on this project?Anyone?

----------


## Thunder

dmoor82, I like the one in Jenks better, because there is whole lot more greens.  This is extremely important.  The one in Tulsa...destructive.  Just look at it.  Is that what you want Earth to become?

----------


## dmoor82

^^Destructive?I? think you mean efficient,urban,sustainable,AWESOME!

----------


## ZYX2

Thunder, while that one in Jenks is more spread out, (surface parking, lower density, not AS walkable) it won't be including much green. I frequently drive by this site and can tell you that the size, amount, and even existence of many of those trees is WAY overblown. 

If you're worried about saving the planet, then you would prefer the One Place project. That project takes up a lot less space, (leaving more room for trees and grass elsewhere) and includes a lot more square footage. While Village on Main is impressive for a suburb, it is nowhere near as urban or sustainable as One Place.

----------


## BG918

There was an article in the Tulsa World yesterday about the second groundbreaking for the 5 story office building at the NW corner of this project.  It will be primarily occupied by Northwestern Mutual Insurance with street level retail space.  The 18 story office building broke ground in July at the NE corner of the site, across from the BOK Center.  It will be occupied by Cimarex Energy.  The hotel and mixed-use apartments will begin construction next year.

----------


## Pete

Why are there no decent renderings for this project?

----------


## Chautauqua

It's a good question....here is the most recent I have seen, of any phase, pete.

----------


## MDot

> It's a good question....here is the most recent I have seen, of any phase, pete.


That's a good rendering, but the tower is still a gray box.

Anxious to see what the tower itself will look like.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Should be a good infill development for Tulsa.

----------


## BG918

> Should be a good infill development for Tulsa.


Yes, not a signature building by any means but much better than a parking lot.  The entire complex should be pretty cool once it's complete with the hotel and mixed-use residential components.  It should help integrate the BOK Center and Convention Center area better with the rest of downtown to the east.

----------


## dwellsokc

...see renderings of The Office Tower at One Place:
http://www.milesassociates.com/proje...&ontheboards=1

----------


## G.Walker

pretty disappointed with the design, the design doesn't say urban at all, and I hope that is not cement cladding or stucco...but its "ok" they could have done better.

----------


## MDot

> pretty disappointed with the design, the design doesn't say urban at all, and I hope that is not cement cladding or stucco...but its "ok" they could have done better.


Also disappointed in the design but I think it'll come out fine. It's still overall a great development.

----------


## dwellsokc

The exterior cladding is precast concrete.  I'm curious... what kind of things would make the building more "urban?"

----------


## G.Walker

> The exterior cladding is precast concrete.  I'm curious... what kind of things would make the building more "urban?"

----------


## MDot

> 


Sorry to temporarily derail this thread but where is this building located?

----------


## G.Walker

> sorry to temporarily derail this thread but where is this building located?


nyc

----------


## G.Walker

Similar To Tower at St. John's Medical Center in Tulsa

----------


## MDot

> nyc


Thought it was as it seems like I've seen it before but was just making sure. Gracias.

----------


## Pete

Looks like an uglier version of OKC's Robinson Plaza, which is marginal to begin with:

----------


## MDot

:Omg:  Pete's right!

----------


## BG918

Pretty decent for an infill tower..will look better when the 2nd St streetscape is extended west in front of it.  Definitely an improvement over a parking lot across from the BOK Center.  Both office buildings and the second phase with the hotel and apartments with an interior courtyard and pool will make this a top notch development.  The second phase is also supposed to have more retail and restaurant space.

----------


## MDot

Like I said; not so impressive design, but great development.

----------


## Dustin

Oh lawd have mercy!!!  Please don't let it look like that...

----------


## ZYX2

While the design of this building is horribly unimaginative, it adds more office and retail to downtown and is a heck of a lot better than a parking lot. I actually don't think it will look bad upon completion, it just won't be anything you want to stare at. Hopefully the rest of the complex will look more like the insurance company's building. 

Even though the design for this building is nothing to get excited about, the entire development is definitely a huge gain for Tulsa. And you never know, one day this may be a cool style that we think looks good. No I'm not kidding.

Also, the other renderings do make the building look better.

----------


## MDot

> While the design of this building is horribly unimaginative, it adds more office and retail to downtown and is a heck of a lot better than a parking lot. I actually don't think it will look bad upon completion, it just won't be anything you want to stare at. Hopefully the rest of the complex will look more like the insurance company's building. 
> 
> Even though the design for this building is nothing to get excited about, the entire development is definitely a huge gain for Tulsa. And you never know, one day this may be a cool style that we think looks good. No I'm not kidding.
> 
> Also, the other renderings do make the building look better.


You and BG918 made the same points and I agree with both of you, I've just been more "short sentence" about it. Lol

----------


## Urban Enthusiast

FYI. . . Oxblue has a construction webcam of this development.

----------


## MDot

> FYI. . . Oxblue has a construction webcam of this development.


Thank you so much!

----------


## Spartan

The street level is actually kind of nice. But that tower is seriously fugly.

----------


## Skyline

Here in Okc we throw these measly $38M into the gutter. Just ask Bomasada,..... 


> A $38 million housing development was recently scrapped in response to ongoing delays by Oklahoma City to create a railroad quiet zone along Automobile Alley.
> 
> Read more: http://newsok.com/oklahoma-city-dela...#ixzz1fFCAlTnd


You do know we're a "Big League City"? :Doh:

----------


## MDot

> Here in Okc we throw these measly $38M into the gutter. Just ask Bomasada,..... 
> 
> You do know we're a "Big League City"?


Been discussed already over in the Automobile Alley thread.

----------


## Just the facts

> The exterior cladding is precast concrete.  I'm curious... what kind of things would make the building more "urban?"


Brick or masonry, tall narrow windows, and thick exterior walls on the lower floors.  It also helps getting the building as close to the street as possible, and of course the narrower the street the better.

----------


## MDot

Kerry stresses the same point everytime he posts about urbanism. LOL

----------


## Just the facts

> Kerry stresses the same point everytime he posts about urbanism. LOL


He asked what makes a building more urban so I told him.  Do you not think the 3 story building I posted looks more urban than the 20 story building in Tulsa?  The Tulsa building might as well be built out in a suburban office park - it is indistinguishable from every other building built in every office park across the country.

----------


## MDot

> He asked what makes a build more urban so I told him.  Do you not think the 3 story building I posted looks more urban than the 20 story building in Tulsa?


LOL I never said I disagreed with you...it does look more urban though since you asked.

----------


## Just the facts

> LOL I never said I disagreed with you...it does look more urban though since you asked.


Well, if nothing else, I am consistant.

----------


## MDot

> Well, if nothing else, I am consistant.


True.  :Smiley199:

----------


## Dustin

> FYI. . . Oxblue has a construction webcam of this development.


That is one amazing and beautiful arena!

----------

